

The science of password selection - troyhunt
http://www.troyhunt.com/2011/07/science-of-password-selection.html

======
pwg
Use Password Gorilla: <https://github.com/zdia/gorilla/wiki>

It will generate fully random passwords of whatever length your sites will
accept, and keep track of all of them for you.

